# Is my monitor dying?



## prototype911 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi, everyone, i have a problem with my monitor at the moment. While playing warcraft on the battlenet, my screen suddenly become warped, and then the images were sorta "shaking" throughout until a day later. And now, when i view windows(as seen in the picture below), it's kinda stretched due to the warping so much so that i can't see the time and the start button properly at both ends. I have tried to adjust the settings on the monitor and all, and only find that nothing was changed when i tried to expand the screen horizontally.

Is my monitor dying? It's a Compaq MV740 btw. Thanks for reading. =)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!
Re-install the drivers for your graphics. How old is the computer/monitor?

Nicholas


----------



## prototype911 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi, i have been using my monitor for 5 years now. Thanks for the suggestion, i will try it once i get home. =)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

time for a replacement


----------



## prototype911 (Nov 8, 2004)

So it's really gonna die off anytime soon eh? =/


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not nessaserilly,i ran one for a couple of years with a similar problem,just gets annoying
usually cheaper to replace than to fix,unless you have a tv tech friend


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I only have one thought and it's way out there... What is the max refresh rate of the monitor? If there is a downloadable driver, grab it and install it on xp. Then set your monitor to 60hz. You won't leave it there but that's basically safe mode. I have a mag that sort of looked like that after setting the refresh rate too high. I lowered mine to 75 and it was better. Though your mileage may very and your problem could easily be more extreme then mine.



prototype911 said:


> Hi, everyone, i have a problem with my monitor at the moment. While playing warcraft on the battlenet, my screen suddenly become warped, and then the images were sorta "shaking" throughout until a day later. And now, when i view windows(as seen in the picture below), it's kinda stretched due to the warping so much so that i can't see the time and the start button properly at both ends. I have tried to adjust the settings on the monitor and all, and only find that nothing was changed when i tried to expand the screen horizontally.
> 
> Is my monitor dying? It's a Compaq MV740 btw. Thanks for reading. =)


----------



## prototype911 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi, thanks for the reply, i have got a new monitor though i have some problems with the speakers now. xD

The refresh rate was at 75hz, i lowered it to 60hz and it did got better, but still the "hour glass" shape for the display is still there and i still can't see the screen whole.

I couldn't do anything to some of the settings on the monitor, for example, adjusting the screen horizontally and the pincushion function(the one adjusting the convex and concave thing). Seems like there is simply no response from the monitor.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm sure you know on a CRT that you should run the highest refresh rate available. People running crt's at 60hz blows me away. That flicker will kill your eyes. I think 75hz should be the absolute minimum. I used to run a Viewsonic PT813 professional 21" CRT. Darn thing was $2000 when I bought it, but some of the refresh rates it could handle was just nuts. I think it was something like 1024x768 @ 120hz... Too large for that monitor so I settled on 1152x852 @ 85hz. Video cards were much more of an issue then though. Memory was an issue then so your options were much more limited. Now with cards as much as 1gb, the only limitation nowadays is the monitor. Oh, 60hz rule doesn't apply with LCD's. Many come native that way. The Acer 22" LCD I just picked up is 1650x1080 @ 60hz native. But it screams at you. I couldn't believe it was only $259 shipped and no rebates to deal with.



prototype911 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply, i have got a new monitor though i have some problems with the speakers now. xD
> 
> The refresh rate was at 75hz, i lowered it to 60hz and it did got better, but still the "hour glass" shape for the display is still there and i still can't see the screen whole.
> 
> I couldn't do anything to some of the settings on the monitor, for example, adjusting the screen horizontally and the pincushion function(the one adjusting the convex and concave thing). Seems like there is simply no response from the monitor.


----------



## prototype911 (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol, it can't be helped, while waiting for my monitor to come, i have to bear with that a while since i have to work. xD


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I could think of worse things... I once had a customer order a new laptop and he gave me the old one. It was a Compaq Presario with a 14.1 tft screen. It had this line in the middle of it that was shaped sort of like a lightening bolt. Everything to the right of it was discolored and unviewable. Now imagine having to bit the bullet with the use of about 7 inches of monitor space, lol.

This thing made a decent desktop as the video out worked fine with an external monitor. But time has passed and speed of the computer is now an issue with anything beyond Microsoft Office and Internet E-Mail. I think the Pcmcia port is fried leaving one USB 1.1 port for connectivity. This thing doesn't even have built in lan or wlan.

Anyhow, things could be worse.


----------

